# Old CA



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Have a bottle of 2 year old CA adhesive but it;s solid. Can I use a microwave to loosen this stuff up so it's sufficient to use??


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Depends upon if you want to use the microwave again. I say its not worth the risk. ACE sells CA jell in small tubes. Their almost a throw away after even small projects.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

CA cures by exposure to moisture. The reaction is irreversible. So, no.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

CA has a notoriously short shelf life once opened. Like Nikola says, the process is irreversible.

I have had the best luck with Gorilla Glue and Sinbad Adhesives as far as shelf life goes. I have a bottle of GG that is going on 5 years old and is still good. Be careful, GG makes several kinds of glue. Make sure you get CA if that's what you want.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Harbor Freight sells CA in multi tube packs for
amazing savings. Get the gel type, it is easier to
control for the type of work modelers do. If you
cap the tubes securely it will keep fairly long.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The thicker types are good for filling gaps where the join is not perfect. There is also a spray known as a kicker which you can use to make the glue go off instantly.

You may also want to keep a debonder close at hand!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks to all...great info:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> CA has a notoriously short shelf life once opened. Like Nikola says, the process is irreversible.


Well, properly cared for, it's not that short a shelf life. I have been using the same bottle of Loctite 416 for at least six months. There's still about 1/4 of the bottle left, and it's still fine. The only issue I have is it cakes up on the nozzle and I have to keep chipping it away.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, properly cared for, it's not that short a shelf life. I have been using the same bottle of Loctite 416 for at least six months. There's still about 1/4 of the bottle left, and it's still fine. The only issue I have is it cakes up on the nozzle and I have to keep chipping it away.


Short is a relative thing. I don't think I've ever had one die in less than 6 months.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Heating cyanide??!*



daveh219 said:


> Have a bottle of 2 year old CA adhesive but it;s solid. Can I use a microwave to loosen this stuff up so it's sufficient to use??


daveh219;

CA contains some traces of Cyanide, a deadly poison. Heating CA releases toxic, eye and nose irritating fumes. No bottle of glue is worth risking your health. Throw it away and just buy some new glue. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

CA glue that has set and hardened, cannot be revived, no matter what means you can think of. Once it has been hardened, it is a total loss. Throw it away, and buy a brand new bottle.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think there's any way to revive CA, I just make sure it doesn't go bad as long as possible.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cycleops said:


> The thicker types are good for filling gaps where the join is not perfect. There is also a spray known as a kicker which you can use to make the glue go off instantly.
> 
> You may also want to keep a debonder close at hand!


Kicker will activate the CA instantly, but the bond will not be as strong as it would if the CA were allowed to set naturally.
My other hobby is RC aircraft, and more than one pilot has learned the hard way that kicked CA will become brittle over time. Some of those were very expensive lessons!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, properly cared for, it's not that short a shelf life. I have been using the same bottle of Loctite 416 for at least six months. There's still about 1/4 of the bottle left, and it's still fine. The only issue I have is it cakes up on the nozzle and I have to keep chipping it away.


I've got bottles of CA that are many years old and still fine. I am careful not to leave the bottle open to the atmosphere except while actually dispensing, and I keep them in a refrigerator.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

All CA will go brittle over time but seeing as we're usually no more than a few inches off the ground it's not much of a risk . If you want a more permanent and durable bond epoxy is better.

Another tip, never use it for fixing glazing of any type, although it will look fine initially after a few weeks it will fog over.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, learned that lesson years ago, glued some windows in with CA.  I use Testers Clear Parts Cement now.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, learned that lesson years ago, glued some windows in with CA.  I use Testers Clear Parts Cement now.


I like that product - it is some good glue.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For clear parts, I use watch crystal cement by G&S Industries. Probably similar stuff. Incredibly hard once cured. I bought two tubes about 5 years ago, and haven't even opened the second. Good shelf life.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got some CA at Walmart in a bottle and with a brush on the cap. Its over 1 year old.
I have used it numerous times. Used it last week and it is still fine. Better than a 
nozzle which does dry over quick. Its called crazy glue. In the craft dept.


----------

